# grocery delivery + takeaway in Riyadh



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

my husband works in Riyadh about 5 days a week. he is on his own and working long hours. i was wondering if there are any decent grocery stores that will deliver to his location at the marriott serviced apartments? 

as well, we try to eat healthfully and he is used to having me cook everything from scratch. any reco's for good takeaway he can order for delivery?

thanks in advance for any feedback you can give!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

would love to know if there is a Nando's there too and the number to call for delivery.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

sammylou said:


> would love to know if there is a Nando's there too and the number to call for delivery.


per their website.. out of luck on saudi nando's...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you had a look here http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=food+delivery+in+riyadh&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------

